# Just heard a rumor, actually two...about UGA football



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2009)

I have some third hand information from an unnamed source.  So, take it or leave it.  Not sure I believe it myself, but I would like to.


Rumor #1

For sure, Willie is out.

Now, I've been thinking he won't be since they promised that recruit in FLA that Willie would be back.  Now, that could have meant he will be back as an assistant water boy, but that's not how I took it.

How does the source know Willie is out?  He says Willie gathered the defense up for a meeting before the Kentucky game and broke the news to them.  I said well, I don't see how that info hasn't been leaked yet if it's true, but it was pointed out that it had already been leaked cuz I know.



Rumor #2

Tommy Tuberville hired a real estate agent in the Athens area.

This came from the same source.  Implication is he will be replacing Willie.  But Tuberville has already said he wouldn't want to be a coordinator, he likes controlling the offense, kicking, and defense.  Maybe its just like when Tuberville said he wasn't leaving Miss St and got on a plane to Auburn 2 days later.  Tuberville has been a successful D-coordinator in Div-1.  I heard somewhere he didn't like recruiting either.  Since we don't have a special teams coach.  What about Tuberville as def coordinator and special teams coach?  Tuberville is a Christian as well, and I've always had the impression that there was mutual respect between Tuberville and CMR.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm sure the rumors will start to fly as the end of the season nears. I think these are just that, rumors. I do think Willie is out, but I doubt he would have broke it to the players, especially without us hearing anything else about it.

As for Tubbs, I'd love to have him in Athens, but I don't see it happening. He wants to be a head-guy, not a DC.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 24, 2009)

I heard the tubbs rumor while I was at the ga/aub game. If it's true, he will be a good def coord. Just don't count on him to recruit.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 24, 2009)

I tell ya... I want CMR to stick around... but after this year, even us mediocre armchair QB's and coaches see things we would do differently.  I'm not so sure that CMR is all that safe over all.  Tubby and Fulmer prolly thought they were safe too for quite a while.  And most of the fan base didn't see that coming either.  I've said it for some time now.. if he pulls the plug on Willie and possible Bobo.. then he's got some life still in him. If he doesn't..I'm not so sure that it's even money after the end of the season.  I can remember some bad times. But Kentucky.... was a tough one to choke down.  Now Tech.. you expect to lose a few of those over a couple of decades or so... but Kentucky? And losing to Tennissisy didn't help matters either.  I hope that come spring CMR is at the helm and I'm pretty sure he will be...but stranger things have happened in NCAA football.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2009)

LanierSpots said:


> I heard the tubbs rumor while I was at the ga/aub game. If it's true, he will be a good def coord. Just don't count on him to recruit.



I did hear talk of possibly moving Willie over to the recruiting side, apparently he does well with that.  If that's the case, having a defensive guy recruiting would take pressure off of Tubbs to recruit.


----------



## deerbandit (Nov 24, 2009)

One thing you have to remember about Tubbs. If he takes a Head Coaching job AUB does not have to pay out the rest of his contract. If he takes a DC postion he will be getting paid from both schools. That might also sway him to take a lesser position and do some things he wouldnt do in the past. I have been hearing the Tubbs topic for some time now. Would not surprise me at all would love to see it happen.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 24, 2009)

I would love to see both rumors come true!!


----------



## cobb (Nov 24, 2009)

Tubberville would be a great get- I for one hope it does not happen..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 24, 2009)

cobb said:


> Tubberville would be a great get- I for one hope it does not happen..



He wouldn't be there two years.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 24, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> He wouldn't be there two years.



I dont think so either. He will be a HC somewhere in the near future. But it would be a great start for him to get back in the game. Just think, if he could come to UGA and turn the defense around, folks would be beating his door down.

On the flip side of that, if he did come and no improvement was made to the defense, it could hurt his resume. But I dont see how our Defense can't or won't be improved, so it looks like a good move to me. I, for one, hope it happens


----------



## ACguy (Nov 24, 2009)

hayseed_theology said:


> Rumor #1
> 
> For sure, Willie is out.
> 
> ...



I hope this rumor is true.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope both things happen.  I can't see Tubbs wanting to be a DC but there a lot that none of us know.  I hope it happens.  And I like how much it already bugs the Techies.


----------



## AU Bassman (Nov 24, 2009)

Tubs as defensive co. at UGA? That's a hoot. I will sum this up for you in a two word sentence. " Never happen". Why would a very wealthy ex HC want to play second fiddle to Mark Richt? Tubs will be the head coach somewhere shortly.Maybe a Texas AM or maybe Virginia. Tubs would shine at either school.
          DC at UGA? That's not going to happen.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 24, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> I dont think so either. He will be a HC somewhere in the near future. But it would be a great start for him to get back in the game. Just think, if he could come to UGA and turn the defense around, folks would be beating his door down.



Yeah, that's a great point.  Our only hope would be to convince him that Athens is best place to live and raise a family.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't think he would go to Tex A&M or Virginny because he would REALLY have to start from the bottom and I don't think he wants to do that anymore.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 24, 2009)

Man you guys are really starting to reach for anything aren't you??

Tuberville as a DC?   That is nuts.  He has publicly stated many many times that he will only come back as a HC and that he is in no hurry for a job...why would he, he is getting paid to do nothing.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 24, 2009)

CMR is safe, Willie is looking for a job.

Bobo, I think they keep wrongly so.........


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 25, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Man you guys are really starting to reach for anything aren't you??
> 
> Tuberville as a DC?   That is nuts.  He has publicly stated many many times that he will only come back as a HC and that he is in no hurry for a job...why would he, he is getting paid to do nothing.



I don't understand why you think we are reaching.  Almost all of us have stated that we are highly doubtful that it will happen.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 25, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> He has publicly stated many many times that he will only come back as a HC.



Yeah, I mentioned that.  But he also stated publicly he would never leave Miss St, which is right before he announced he was leaving Miss St.

Think about this.  Tubbs went with CMR over to visit the troops together.  In fact, he was in Athens in early November.  Why?

From what I understand, Texas A&M probably won't let their coach go this year.  UVA is a possibility but who wants to coach an ACC school in the same state as Va Tech.  That's like going to Michigan State.  Quite a step down from an top tier SEC program.  I've heard talk about him going to Louisville, but that's nobody's dream job.  I think it will be tough to win consistently there, especially with Kentucky being on the up.

He has said he wants to be coaching next year.  There aren't any good HC positions available right now.  And everybody knows CMR is pretty hands off on the defense.  It'd be his show.

Just some thoughts.  I wish it would happen, but I'm pretty skeptical.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 25, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> He wouldn't be there two years.



Why, do he and PJ have a pact to go coach somewhere else together?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 25, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Why, do he and PJ have a pact to go coach somewhere else together?



Cause he's a dang good head coach. I don't see him in a coordinator role for any length of time. Do you?


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 25, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Cause he's a dang good head coach. I don't see him in a coordinator role for any length of time. Do you?



Very smart grasshopper...

I agree. At first I never thought he would take a Def Cord position but thinking about it, he could use it to bid for a Head Coaching job.   It could happen.  I would not put it past him.

But he wont stay long...


----------



## slightly grayling (Nov 25, 2009)

That was Ole Miss, we have no love for the man.  Still looking for that pine box! 





hayseed_theology said:


> Yeah, I mentioned that.  But he also stated publicly he would never leave Miss St, which is right before he announced he was leaving Miss St.
> 
> Think about this.  Tubbs went with CMR over to visit the troops together.  In fact, he was in Athens in early November.  Why?
> 
> ...


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 25, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't understand why you think we are reaching.  Almost all of us have stated that we are highly doubtful that it will happen.



The original poster and those even entertaining the idea that this might happen.

Lou Holtz will be coaching again at touchdown Jesus before this happens.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 25, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Cause he's a dang good head coach. I don't see him in a coordinator role for any length of time. Do you?



Well, for the record, I don't see Tubbs as a DC at any school. That said, if he did decide to come to Athens as a DC then maybe he'd be looking for less stress in a great college town and working for a guy that most have called a great guy to work for. Also, it's not like Tubbs needs a year as a DC to get back into the biz as a HC so there would obviously be some motive other than wanting to run a program again. But again, I don't see it to begin with.


----------



## greene_dawg (Nov 25, 2009)

My brother just called me and said that he heard on 680 that Martinez is to step down on Sunday.


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 25, 2009)

The meltdown is in full swing and the thUGA nation has gone from drinking the cherry koolaid to guzzling it !!!  TT as def coord and Ralph Friedgen as the off coord. What next ???


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

i don't see him being a dc either.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 25, 2009)

slightly grayling said:


> That was Ole Miss, we have no love for the man.  Still looking for that pine box!



Sorry about that, thanks for the correction.


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 25, 2009)

I think he will step down, but will stay with the team in some capacity.  Prob asst recruiting coord and DB coach.  What's funny is our DB play is what is primarily wrong with our defense.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

bukhuntr said:


> I think he will step down, but will stay with the team in some capacity.  Prob asst recruiting coord and DB coach.  What's funny is our DB play is what is primarily wrong with our defense.



when you have b evans at safety, or any db left on an island with no pressure up front, it's tough, regardless of who the db is.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 26, 2009)

Buck Belue said his phone has been ringing off the hook all morning with people calling to tell him they heard CWM has submitted his resignation to CMR.

Belue said he made some calls and couldn't get anything confirmed.  He says he doesn't buy it.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Cause he's a dang good head coach. I don't see him in a coordinator role for any length of time. Do you?



I see him in that role until the time restriction on his contract with Auburn runs out.  He is going to enjoy Auburn's money to the fullest.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 26, 2009)

LilburnJoe, I've been called a void surrounded by a sphincter muscle on here BUT you take the cake.Don't go hiding on us in the future when UGA gets it turned around and we are back to kicking Tech's backside OK??


----------



## reylamb (Nov 26, 2009)

Actually.....I heard....
Tunuta (sp) to be the new DC
Weiss to be the new OC


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 26, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> LilburnJoe, I've been called a void surrounded by a sphincter muscle on here BUT you take the cake.Don't go hiding on us in the future when UGA gets it turned around and we are back to kicking Tech's backside OK??



Do you honestly think any of us on this board will be alive when that happens ?


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Nov 26, 2009)

Hardy Har Har. You aren't driving or operating heavy equipment in your altered state are you?? Trust me, when Dwyer and Nesbitt leave it's back to reality.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Nov 27, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Trust me, when Dwyer and Nesbitt leave it's back to reality.



Man, you need to get off that trip. As long as CPJ is running the ship at Tech, they will be fine. We have a B Back redshirting Daniel Drummond, who CPJ is high on. He'll have a QB capable of running this offense when Nesbitt leaves too.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> LilburnJoe, I've been called a void surrounded by a sphincter muscle on here BUT you take the cake.Don't go hiding on us in the future when UGA gets it turned around and we are back to kicking Tech's backside OK??


----------



## Grand Slam (Nov 27, 2009)

These HC's egos are too big to scale back down to be a coordinator. I look for CMR to go after John Tenuta once Wiese is officially out at ND. Maybe even Dick Bumpas from TCU. They recruit RB's and turn them into DE's and LB's.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Nov 27, 2009)

Latest rumor around Athens is that CWM will resign Sunday, win or lose.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> The original poster and those even entertaining the idea that this might happen.
> 
> Lou Holtz will be coaching again at touchdown Jesus before this happens.



Why do you even care?


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 27, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> LilburnJoe, I've been called a void surrounded by a sphincter muscle on here BUT you take the cake.Don't go hiding on us in the future when UGA gets it turned around and we are back to kicking Tech's backside OK??



No way.  He'll be long gone.  He didn't show up until after we played Bama last year to start spewing his crap.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 29, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> The meltdown is in full swing and the thUGA nation has gone from drinking the cherry koolaid to guzzling it !!!





Hmmmm.....I like this little pearl of wisdom  Seems that team that is melting down beat your boys at their own game last night  


Seriously Joey, how does it feel? Getting beat by this horrible UGAg, UGAy, or thUGA team as you so like to refer to them? 

Order has been restored in the state of Ga. Ya'lls new "sheriff" got demoted back to Barney Fife status. The WORST team ever fielded by coach Mark Richt beat the BEST team Tech has fielded in nearly 20 years


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hmmmm.....I like this little pearl of wisdom  Seems that team that is melting down beat your boys at their own game last night
> 
> 
> Seriously Joey, how does it feel? Getting beat by this horrible UGAg, UGAy, or thUGA team as you so like to refer to them?
> ...





Hey Adam, do you think there is any chance whatsoever that liljoey actually holds up his end of my bet with him?  Or do we get to add WELCHER to the list of adjectives that describe him?  I doubt he even comes out of hiding to face the music.

So Joey, was it worth it?  You have run your mouth for over a year making BOLD predictions (always a bad policy),telling us how bad we suck, extolling the greatness of Paul Johnson, and taking an inordinate interest in yours truly that was frankly a bit creepy.  And now your chickens are coming home to roost.

So tell us again about how totally awsome Roddy Jones is.

Your unstoppable Tech gnats just got beaten by what was by far the worst team CMR has ever put on the field. 

Your hero, telephone tough guy Paul Johnson just got beat at his own game by a coach that you have repeatedly bashed.  WE controlled the clock.  UGA rammed the ball down Tech's throat.  And UGA was the more physical team.  See that's the thing about talking tough. At some point you have put your money where your mouth is and if you can't back it up...well I guess you are finding out what that's like.  

But remember we had a bet.  So don't cry in the dark clutching your Luke Skywalker and Han Solo toys for too long ok?  Nice avatar by the way.


----------



## 3dHam (Nov 29, 2009)

*i heard  somethign  no one else has*

i heard HC at Ga is stepping down and resigning, as HC  and going into ministry. this comes form a person who knows  def cord  at Ga.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2009)

3dHam said:


> i heard HC at Ga is stepping down and resigning, as HC  and going into ministry. this comes form a person who knows  def cord  at Ga.



When you say HC, is that someone's initials? Or do you mean Head Coach? His names Mark Richt by the way.


----------



## BirdNut (Nov 29, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Hmmmm.....I like this little pearl of wisdom  Seems that team that is melting down beat your boys at their own game last night
> 
> 
> Seriously Joey, how does it feel? Getting beat by this horrible UGAg, UGAy, or thUGA team as you so like to refer to them?
> ...



Not quite 20 years.  You gotta admit, the 98-99 teams that Tech fielded were pretty good.  You guys are still a little high on your Reggie Ball glue.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Nov 29, 2009)

I heard today from a very prominent investor at UGA that Martinez is gone next year. I don't know if it's true or not but that's what I heard.


----------



## 3dHam (Nov 29, 2009)

*yeah*

Mark Richt


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, AJC article on Willie getting let go says that they told the players Wednesday.  So the first rumor I heard, that Willie let the d know before the Kentucky game, must have been bad info.  Cast even more doubt on the already unlikely intel about Tubbs.


----------

